# WHITE WIDOW READY TO HARVEST or NOT?



## arpee79 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys have a quick question on my girls ... Need to know how many weeks they have left till harvest ,I screwed up and did not log the weeks she's been flowering (I'd say 6 or 7 weeks). .. I started flushing with PH'd RO water same day I took the pic's 18th this month. Thanks in advance.

#1 White Widow 






#2White Widow






#3Jock Horror


----------



## Flabos (Jun 22, 2008)

They are ready !
Flush for few more days if you want but i'd chop them right away.


----------



## Che Paddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey man. Can I ask a few questions? How tall are they and whats your set up?


----------



## sisconation88 (Jun 22, 2008)

woop wooop, fukin hey, get them the hell on, im ready to toke that shit up and im sure you are as well, lookin sweet ass my sun


----------



## Doalude (Jun 22, 2008)

widow widow should be flowering for at least 8-10 weeks, wait till 3/4 of the white pistils turn red and even better get a $10 radioshack hand microscope and check the trichs, if the all the trichs are clear wait till the are all cloudy/milky for a uplifting heady high, wait till the trichs starts turning to an amber color for more of a body. couchlock high. Half milky half amber for a head and body high.


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 22, 2008)

good job they look amazing, esp for 1st grow(cause your asking q when they are ready)

same as my 1st grow JH and WW.....

a bowl of JH in the morning and WW at night 

harvest 1.5/2 weeks from flushing.......


----------



## arpee79 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok guys thank you very much for the Info (really) im posting up to date pics .Will I be able to harvest the main Colas and leave the others there for part of the plant for alittle longer?, reason im asking the roots are tangled up with my jock horror and I know shes not ready to harvest ..if i harvest the white widow the roots will start rotting killing my JOck HoRrOr.





PICS are they ready now ?? I checked the trich's and they still look clear ( cut a little leaf from the main cola) some cloudy.

WHITE WIDOW






WHITE WIDOW 






WHITE WIDOW







JOCK HORROR 






JOCK HORROR








> Che Paddy Hey man. Can I ask a few questions? How tall are they and whats your set up?


1) I screwed up badly on height because I was letting them veg for a good while as mother plants ,till i got my good amount of clones i'd say they are between 4 1/2 to 5 /12 feet tall.
2) Set up was homemade aeroponic (10 gallon) system 4inch net pots with hydroton 
400 watt MH/HPS ,NIRVANA BEANS ,GH 3 part nutrients ,Magical ,Hydroguard ,a bit of AN sweet leaf flowering and the most important thing was I found the fastest growing seeds then cloned it ...hope that helps.


----------



## arpee79 (Jun 22, 2008)

I waited all day and decided today was harvest day.... they look good now i need to see if they ARE GOOD .


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 22, 2008)

the jh looked like it had a solid 2 weeks maybe a bit more on those last pics, lots of new pistols, the white widow prob could of used another week or so. either way they both look dank man. i want to just bite that widow, looks delicious.


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Jun 23, 2008)

Hairs are way too white to be considering a harvest. Im sorry if ya have already chopped em down..


----------



## arpee79 (Jun 23, 2008)

White widow was 75 percent harvested left some Buds on there to mature a bit more, as for the JoCk HoRrOr that one is untouch im gonna give it 2 or 3 weeks( JH smells a bit skunky not much ) I had almost no smell on either plant unless I was in there molesting them. 

WHITE WIDOW COLAS.


















What do you guys think it'll wiegh Dry ???


----------



## cadenza11 (Jun 23, 2008)

those were definately ready.
weight dry? i have no idea. a lot!
great plants. really good looking.


----------



## homerdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice first grow, hopefully your clones are ready to go in and you'll have some good smoke while you wait for them (give them more time). Make sure you dry you stuff out good, I made a newb mistake with my jock and some of it got moldy. Which pheno of the Jock did you get, so far I have seen Lemon (real nice up high), fruity, and one with staggered branching and only 5 leaves per bunch.


----------



## arpee79 (Jun 23, 2008)

I got my beans for nirvana ... I have no idea but jock horror smells alittle skunky lemony .

Im drying it in a card board box checking it frequently for mold . 

JoCk HoRrOr


----------



## Mr_Purpl3 (Jun 24, 2008)

I always check my trichs.. when there mostly cloudy I cut.. Sometimes I wait for 1/4-1/2 amber for the couchlock feel ..


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

*Your plants are beautiful! keep us posted with the dry weight as well as the Jock Horror!*


----------



## arpee79 (Jun 24, 2008)

No prob JJ ...Jock Horror is almost done i would say 2-3 weeks . White widow has 3 days drying time .. should be good in about a week or so.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr_Purpl3 said:


> I always check my trichs.. when there mostly cloudy I cut.. Sometimes I wait for 1/4-1/2 amber for the couchlock feel ..


*Do the tricombs change transparency in the order: clear, cloudy, amber?*


----------



## Mr_Purpl3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep..In That Order


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 25, 2008)

*Your White widow looks so good! It's one of the strains I'd love to grow.*


----------



## bearsbuds (Jun 25, 2008)

arpee79 said:


> Hey guys have a quick question on my girls ... Need to know how many weeks they have left till harvest ,I screwed up and did not log the weeks she's been flowering (I'd say 6 or 7 weeks). .. I started flushing with PH'd RO water same day I took the pic's 18th this month. Thanks in advance.
> 
> #1 White Widow
> 
> ...


Your plants are beautiful. I have a couple of white widow ladies. Although I like the smoke, I haven't had much luck with quantity/per plant. However, I like a short, squat bushy plant with at least 4-6 stalks. To begin a grow cycle, I start pinching when my plants have opened leaves to the third node; after that, I pinch back every third or fourth leaf set until they start to mature. I take all of my clones before I put them into 12/12. The way I tell a plant that is about ready to be finished is by the density of the bud, with the buds extending from node to node to node. I know that last couple of weeks is maddening, but it is better to wait a little longer than shorter. When I start to harvest, I work from the top down. I stake out my stalks, allowing maximum light throughout the plant. After trimming from the top, I wait for at least a week before grooming again. I never have cut an entire plant down at harvest time. My complete harvest of a plant takes close to another month. Not real sure if this is what is reccommended by the "professional" growers, but it works for me. However, I am not a commercial grow, I am just a med mj user. I am LEGALLY only allowed to have six plants with three in bud. My "med mj" caregiver is also allowed to grow the same at her house. This may be bending the law a bit, but technically, anything less than 24 girls is a misdemeanor. The DEA helicopters are flying over at least once a day. Two large busts (several hundred plants) have happened within a mile of my home in the last couple of weeks. With my little grow, utilizing 1000 MH for veg grow, then two four hundred watt HPS, I doubt if I leave enough of a footprint to harass me...Plus, I am legal, legal, legal; have been for years. Here in the Matanuska Valley (home of MTF), it is probably not a far reach to say easily 1 out of five homes in the neighborhood have some level of grow. bearsbuds


----------



## white widow rules (Sep 21, 2008)

Im curently growing white widow and they're not ready, not for the sort of stoned effect white widow should give you, needed at least 9 weeks, 8 weeks is just a myth unless you flower under 11 hours of light!!


----------



## FrankRuzzo (Oct 16, 2009)

my white widow is a week or 2 away from bein ready and oh mean are this last few weeks somethang alse!! my plant for some reason seems to be maturing faster in the bottom, the top tallest and biggest colas are at least a week behind for some reason that i belibe to be the fact that they where to close to my 400W hps there for being hotter and maturing slower, does that sound right? so next weeken ill prolly harvest the botom colas and leave the top colas for another week on 11/13


----------



## spamspok (Jun 20, 2012)

I would also like to know if my white widow is ready, I am a 1st time grower and been reading alot but there seems to be alot of different  to when it should be harvested? This 8 weeks now?


----------



## Luckybuds (Jan 19, 2017)

Have the same plant please let me know , this is my first grow as well.


----------



## Antman15 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is an old thread. Not sure if these guys are still around or not.


----------



## Antman15 (Jan 19, 2017)

That looks real close though Luckybuds


----------



## MediheaLed (Jan 20, 2017)

Luckybuds said:


> Have the same plant please let me know , this is my first grow as well.


They are not ready. A week or two yet.


----------

